# TEMR 50 & 1238R-7601 controller



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Do you have a torque-speed curve for it?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

hope this is what you needed.

thanks kevin


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> hope this is what you needed.


Close. We need to know
1) Is this continuous or peak output? Looks like continuous to me.
2) Which side corresponds to current, the 0-160 scale or the 0-400 scale? I assume it's the latter, so the flat part of the curve is around 360 A.
3) Is this current RMS per phase, or from the DC side of some "standard" controller?
4) What voltage is this test conducted at?
5) If this is continuous output, what is the peak output, and for how long? If this is peak output, how long can this output be maintained, and what is the continuous output?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all
here is the spec sheet

thanks kevin


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

Close. We need to know
1) Is this continuous or peak output? Looks like continuous to me. 
continuous

2) Which side corresponds to current, the 0-160 scale or the 0-400 scale? 0-400 scale
I assume it's the latter, so the flat part of the curve is around 360 A.

3) Is this current RMS per phase, or from the DC side of some "standard" controller? RMS per phase
4) What voltage is this test conducted at? 72 vac
5) If this is continuous output, what is the peak output, and for how long? If this is peak output, how long can this output be maintained, and what is the continuous output? we are in the process of having the motor dyno'ed. to give exact #'s. there is alot of circular mills in hand per turn,so it can handle 4-5 time endrush current. we have ran the motor at 650 amps for a distance of 5 miles without over heating, motor or controller.

as of right now there is not a controller on the market that can melt this motor down, by to much current at rated vac.
thanks kevin


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

Ok, so the 50 HP (37 kW) is continuous mechanical power output. It looks like it should output just over 90 HP (67 kW) at 650 A RMS per phase, which the Curtis 1238R-7601 controller can output for 2 minutes, perhaps a little longer with better heatsinking. That's assuming that the pack and controller can maintain 72 V RMS output, which would require about 105 VDC (assuming about 3 V drop across the pair of IGBTs). a 36S pack of LiFe sagging to 2.92 VPC at about 600-650 ADC can achieve this.

This is a very conservative motor for this controller. A 20 continuous HP motor would probably suffice for smaller conversions, and still use all the available controller power. This Baldor motor would do well in light trucks, as with the example conversion.


----------



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

motor guy said:


> hello all
> 
> hope this is what you needed.
> 
> thanks kevin


Yes, thanks.

What would preclude someone from running it at 120V?
Also what are its physical dimensions? Didn't see them, sorry if I missed it.


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

here is the dimensional sheet

thanks kevin


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all

as far as running it on 120vac, that is more than the rule, of plus/minus 10% for 3 phase motors. the voltage to hz is a parallel rating.max is 216vac and 180hz. the mechanical is 5000rpm, we could change bearing sizes to get more rpm.

like i have mentioned we are in the process of getting dyno'ed, then we will know exactly what happens when the voltage is higher than 10%.i know what happens according to the rules of motor design. but there is such a large amount of circular mills and alot of back iron,with a good rotor code.

thanks kevin


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

What was the result of the dynoing and other tests?


----------

